# Permit renewal troubles



## yonderblue

A bit long!

We ended our first year on the visitor VLS-TS and submitted our renewal application 3 months prior to its expiration. That is on the website which as I understand is the only way for that type of permit. They asked for some extra information (via the site), we submitted it, but then the application was automatically closed by the system before they had a chance to review. We contacted both the help desk and prefecture, who claimed the application was incomplete and ran out of time and thus closed automatically. Sounds like their system didn't see our response to their extra info request, but on our side it showed we responded. Either way they both said to resubmit the application afresh. We did that, and now my wife's application was closed, with the help desk saying the prefecture already has an application... even though they told us to reopen. We went ahead and opened the third one of hers with the explanation. As I understand it an applicant used to submit in person and receive a récépissé immediately. Now with the online system, only once it is at a certain stage (fully accepted or maybe only once approved) do they issue a "certificate" that permits stay. Before when it was in process for 3 months, the certificate you could download from the website specifically said it doesn't constitute stay.
As far as we can see we must make (expensive) arrangements to get out of the schengen zone since we are close to the end of our visa free time (3 months past visa expiration), since we don't have confidence they will resolve the situation and we don't want to be flagged should we stay and eventually still have to leave.

We have tried to navigate the prefecture phone menu (haute-savoie), but as far as we can see there is no way to a human. So far they are slow on email, and not very specific. We don't see a way to make an appointment that isn't many months out, and not for renewal applications since its all online. No way to get a récépissé. Does anyone know of any other contact methods or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mohsel

I am sorry for your dilemma but I don't understand for now, do you have an open request for each one of you? if yes, you just can stay until you get a certificate of 'decision favorable' which holds place like the old recepisse .... you already should have the certificate 'attestation de depot' ... so if this is your case, just sit tight to get a response.


----------



## yonderblue

Yes we have an open request for each of us.

In the portal I can download a document that says:



> CONFIRMATION DU DÉPÔT
> D'UNE DEMANDE DE RENOUVELLEMENT DE TITRE DE SÉJOUR
> 
> Le THE DATE, vous avez déposé avec succès une demande de titre de séjour qui sera examinée par la
> préfecture compétente.
> Ce document constitue la preuve de dépôt de votre demande.
> Il ne constitue pas une preuve de régularité du séjour et ne permet pas l’ouverture de droits
> associés à un séjour régulier.
> Ce document n'autorise pas le franchissement des frontières de l'espace Schengen.
> Vous serez informé(e) de l’avancement et de la suite donnée à votre démarche par un courrier
> électronique vous invitant à vous connecter à votre espace personnel.


According to this page Élevage et vente de chiens et de chats / Chien et chat / Animaux de compagnie / Vos animaux / Politiques publiques / Accueil - Les services de l'État en Haute-Savoie that is apparently misplaced in the animals section, it has 3 bullets, the first bullet seems to be what this is? When the first renewal attempt was in progress, we never saw a document that was like the second bullet, but instead it says the same as above.


----------



## mohsel

this document is to say you have an open request, but it doesn't serve as an official document except in the case to show that even if your visa expires, you are in the process to renew.. but you can't go outside france and could not use it to open any accounts or any benefits... so now all you have is to sit and check your account progress for another document with the decision whether your titre is granted or not ...


----------



## yonderblue

Ah well that's good news then thanks! If they were to deny the renewal for some reason, would a border guard be aware with that document and not flag us on the way out?


----------



## mohsel

you will have both documents, the one you have now to prove that you started the process before visa expiry .... and the denial document (god forbid) with a date that should be very close to your departure date, hence it will show the situation.


----------



## yonderblue

Thank you @mohsel for clarifying the situation and easing my worry.


----------



## yonderblue

An update here for any interested. In one of the email responses we got back from the online support, they basically said they didn't know what was going on and that we would have to take it up with the prefecture. We luckily found a couple appointments on the prefecture site that weren't forever away. At those appointments they were initially confused until we showed them that email, in which they called or talked to someone and then proceeded to take our renewal applications. That went smoothly and they give a normal recepisse at the end! We are now awaiting a text message (not an email) to pick up our cards, is what they told us.

Anyone know how long it is usually until those are produced? Will they tell us when to come or do we schedule an appointment to pick them up? They didn't take any payment, do we pay the renewal fee/tax at pickup time?

It is a unknown whether our status will change correctly in the website or not, we are guessing not  So for the next renewal (now only 6 months away) I'm not sure whether we will be able to submit online or have to go to the prefecture 🤔


----------



## mohsel

congratulations, usually the actual card takes 2-3 weeks but it all depends on the prefecture ... also picking them whether through RDV or not depends on the prefecture.
It will be clear in the text message as well as the amount to pay (in timbres fiscales) ...
But anyway, you are good with the receipisse ....
My advise, wait for few weeks and if you got no message get another RDV and go to check, probably you will find it there ... (make sure to get a timbre fiscal with you, you can return it if it is not used)


----------



## yonderblue

Thanks @mohsel, we will do just that, much appreciated.


----------

